# Sky multi room and landline



## argentina (12 Oct 2010)

HI,
I know there have been posts here regarding this topic but has anyone had any recent encounters with Sky.  I have internet & a phone supplied by Digiweb and paid for by work. there is no way I am going to pay for an Eircom landline in addition to this phone.
We got Sky + and multiroom installed 4 years ago, the installer didn't even ask about the landline.  We had to buy the Sky plus box at the time.  About a year ago we got HD installed and had to buy the box, again the installing Engineer didn't ask about the landline.
Sky get over €100 per month from us by the time we pay for multiroom, HD, sky sports, sky movies and setanta.
they have recently been hounding us over the landline. the support (robot) in Sky last week said if we plug the box into the internet router this would suffice.  At a cost of €100 we bought one of these wireless adaptors and now they are saying this still won't suffice!

If it is a prerequisite of Sky that an Eircom landline is in place they should never have installed in the first place.
what really annoys me is the investment we have made in sky to date, 2 boxes and now this wireless adapter thing.
Do we have any comeback.
Its hard to believe that Sky want to loose a good customer like us??!
thanks


----------



## ripsaw (14 Oct 2010)

Depends- Did you buy the box through and agent or directly from Sky? I know there is a few agents that can 'cook' the box so that it works without a landline.
It's not entirely unknown to Sky that this happens.

That said if it was ordered directly from Sky, which I am guessing it wasn't?.. then I reckon you are fully entitled to cancel and order from UPC.


----------



## Dinarius (17 Oct 2010)

Why is a landline needed to work the Sky box? I've just signed up and it's being installed in a couple of weeks. 

Also, I'm leaving UPC and am wondering if I can pipe radio to other rooms in the house like I can with the UPC connection? I have a coax socket in each room and simply connect the radios to them? Or will I have to use wifi radio? 

I would happily stay with UPC if they had interactive (red button) and full HD. They have neither, yet they charge pretty much the same. Crazy. 

D.


----------



## pudds (17 Oct 2010)

> Why is a landline needed to work the Sky box?



Probably because its more reliable than an internet connection for pinging purposes and also its a more secure way of knowing your location.


----------



## Dinarius (18 Oct 2010)

pudds,

Thanks.

Does anyoneo know if you can connect a radio to a Sky connection and get BBC radio like you can with UPC?

I have coax sockets throughout the house and I have radios connected to them in a few rooms - all feeding from the one junction box in the garage - all receiving BBC radio. I only have tv in one room.

This is a big issue for me. If it doesn't work, I'm either going to have to stick with UPC, which I don't want to (coz I want full HD and the red button) or buy a few wifi radios.

The Sky helpline are clueless on this matter.

Thanks.

D.


----------



## SparkRite (18 Oct 2010)

Dinarius said:


> Why is a landline needed to work the Sky box? I've just signed up and it's being installed in a couple of weeks.
> 
> D.



A landline is NOT needed to work a sky box, but Sky generally insist on one for a new installation/customer for a variety of reasons, not least impulse purchasing of "Box Office" movies and various PPV programs.

Sky will always, AFAIK, insist on a land line where a multiroom installation in involved to that thay may from time to time check the location of both boxes.


----------



## SparkRite (18 Oct 2010)

Dinarius said:


> pudds,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



I am assuming you are talking about standard FM radio sets and if so then the answer is definitely, no you can't.


Completely different signals from a Sat dish and what UPC transmit through their network.


----------



## tosullivan (28 Oct 2010)

sorry for jumping on this thread, but I'm considering Sky Multiroom.

Currently have a Sky+box installed in main room but thinking about it for another room.

My first option is to get Sky + in the 2nd room and get a 2nd sky+ box.  Do I also need the landline?

I also have my original sky box.  If I was to use this, will it work without the card in the 2nd room if its connected by a cable to the dish and what channels would I get on it?


----------



## SparkRite (28 Oct 2010)

AFAIK Sky insist on a landline in any "multiroom" installation.
Its so that the can satisfy themselves that both boxes are at the same address.

Re. your second question, just remove your existing card from the box and reboot and you will see what channels you can view.

Many threads on this subject already.


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2011)

Ive asked a similar question today.


----------



## mimmi (13 Jun 2011)

I have had multiroom since 2006. Sky+ in main lounge and ordinary box in kitchen/living area. About 6 months after installation of Sky I had broadband connected, but couldn't pick up a DSL signal. A friend who is a techy looked at connection Sky made to my incoming copper and it was very rough - we took it off, broadband then worked fine.

So for the last 4 years we've had Sky+ and multiroom and no phone line connected. I dont use interactive, so no loss, but I did know about Sky wanting to keep tabs and insisting on landline.

Last night my Sky+ box suddenly has 'technical fault' on all channels. I can use the remote to see EPG and go into my Planner, but none of the channels play.

Do you think Sky have caught up with me? I have tried ringing them all morning - continuous engaged tone. 

Is there anyway I can get round this 'landline' connection? I am in a rural area so changing to UPC total package is not an option.


----------

